# NCTI Santa Barbara



## NewMedic11b (Jun 22, 2014)

First I want to say that I emailed NCTI with all of my questions and they did not answer any of them, and now I cant get a response back from them.

1. Is the NCTI in Santa Barbara still active? It does not show any schedule beyond this year, and if I were to attend it would be next spring. The end date for next year is May-2015. Does that mean another course will start right after that one ends or do they only start every fall?

2. Is the program worth it? I have heard/read mixed reviews about its quality, but most people just complain about the price.

3. Price leads me into this... Is NCTI fully covered by the Post 9/11 Gi Bill? As in, it is considered full time (more than 12 credits) with full tuition covered.


Ideally, I would attend the medic course in Ventura CC but since I have been out of school for a few years due to the Army, I fear I wont meet the Eng/Math standard to get into their program. If anyone has any info on this as well it would greatly help me. Thank you


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 22, 2014)

IIf they are not willing to answer your questions what makes you think it would be a good program to go into? 

Have you taken any college classes?  I would say put the effort in to get into the community college.  From my understanding they care about their students where ncti just does not care.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 22, 2014)

I was hoping it was just an HR thing, considering AMR owns it and after working at a private company I know how that can be. I have my A&P done as well as some other courses (emt obviously) but am very far behind in math and the college I want requires algebra be done already, or test into it.

So by the time I move down there this fall I would have to either wait till next year to attend, and knock out my general ed before then, or apply for NCTI (if they offer spring classes)


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe I can clear it up a little for you.
1. Yes NCTI-SB is still active. After the current class is over in May, there will be another A&P class then a medic class usually about 3 months after the prior one finished. However the bosses in roseville make the schedule so that is subject to change.

2. What Email address did you use? your best bet is to call. 888.609.6284 is their office number.

3. Yes it is competely covered by the GI bill becuase it is a vocational program.

4. Paramedic school is what you make of it. The community colleges near you are not known for being the best paramedic schools around, neither is NCTI and the majortiy of the instructors teach at both, they both have new program directors so anything you have heard in the past is outdated.

that said, I went to NCTI and dont have anything bad to say. I work for AMR and dont have anything bad to say about them either.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Looking at the schedule it appears class is only 2 days a week? How was that? And by any chance does going to NCTI better your odds of getting a part time job with AMR as an EMT, while going to school?


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 22, 2014)

I think part time is the best, it gives you time to read and study. and not really, you are supposed to get preferential treatment for a paramedic job if you and a different applicant are equal in all other areas.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 22, 2014)

A little off topic but, at my last job, part timers were able to pick up shifts when they saw an opening on the schedule and were only required to work a minimum of 48 hours a month. Is AMR similar at all?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2014)

thenewuser said:


> A little off topic but, at my last job, part timers were able to pick up shifts when they saw an opening on the schedule and were only required to work a minimum of 48 hours a month. Is AMR similar at all?



It may vary by division. We have to put in availability for 5 days month bust only have to work 3 of them (36 hours). We can pick up as many shifts as we want (had 1 employee doing 90+ hour weeks)


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice. Any rumors of them needing EMTs in the Santa Barbara area lol


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok one last question. When attending NCTI, are you eligible for student loans through FAFSA?


----------



## aquabear (Jun 26, 2014)

AMR Santa Barbara just tested last week. They might take applications again in 3-4 months.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Jun 26, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> Maybe I can clear it up a little for you.
> 1. Yes NCTI-SB is still active. After the current class is over in May, there will be another A&P class then a medic class usually about 3 months after the prior one finished. However the bosses in roseville make the schedule so that is subject to change.
> 
> 2. What Email address did you use? your best bet is to call. 888.609.6284 is their office number.
> ...



After digging a little deeper I have noticed a lot of people saying they could not get preceptors for their field internship. Did you ever have this problem? Or is there a way to avoid it by planning ahead?


----------



## EMT4EVA (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it's a major red flag that you can't even get a response back from them.  I'd proceed with caution because if it's hard to just get them to answer some basic questions, I'd have serious reservations about enrolling.

Good luck in whatever you decide!



thenewuser said:


> First I want to say that I emailed NCTI with all of my questions and they did not answer any of them, and now I cant get a response back from them.
> 
> 1. Is the NCTI in Santa Barbara still active? It does not show any schedule beyond this year, and if I were to attend it would be next spring. The end date for next year is May-2015. Does that mean another course will start right after that one ends or do they only start every fall?
> 
> ...


----------

